# GF on the Realignment list



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What this probably means is that they will move the tanker planes and keep the missile wing there.....big loss for GF.

AP: Grand Forks base mission to be realigned, at cost of 2,290 military personnel

By Mary Clare Jalonick

The Associated Press

WASHINGTON - The Pentagon is recommending that the Grand Forks Air Force Base be realigned, but that it lose 2,290 military personnel and 355 civilians.

The Grand Forks base, about 15 miles from the city of Grand Forks, has about 2,700 active-duty military personnel and about 50 air refueling tankers.

The Pentagon will propose shutting 150 military installations from Maine to Hawaii, including 33 major bases, The Associated Press learned.

Among the major closures is Ellsworth Air Force Base in South Dakota, home to 29 B-1B bombers, half the nation's fleet of the aircraft, and the state's second largest employer.

More than 100 other smaller facilities would also be closed, including scores of Reserve and National Guard installations, under the recommendations being announced by Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Ken, I just posted this link Base Closings in the Hot Topics area.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Big loss for GFAB/Grand Forks... I used to teach at the base and it was a blast working with many of the parents/kids.

It will be interesting to see what takes place over the next few months.

Looks like SD took even a bigger hit! :-?


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Here is the Official List


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Not good for GF. :eyeroll:

How many people does it have now? What percentage of people is it losing?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Bad news for GF. You can probably overcome this though with the current growth in the valley.

We in Minot, however, are grateful to be keeping our base intact. We cannot afford to lose any of it.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

The pop in GF is around 50,000.

They were also saying that the tankers will be replaced by probably the unmanned drone airplanes. I am not sure how many personel that those will come with, but Im sure it isn't 2500 people.

The sad thing is that they are redoing the runway at a cost of $400,000. But I was talking to a friend and he said that he was working at a base in 1995 and they were doing major work there and the construction crews worked until the day the base closed so that they could get all of there $ through the bonds that they had for the work.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ken W,

GFAFB doesn't have a missile wing anymore.

They currently have 2,900 military with approximate 350 civilians. With the proposed realignment, they will remove almost all civilians and 2300 military. If that follows through, that 415M impact will drastically decline.

Springer,

The runway cost is $30M and yes they complete the projects because the breaking of a contract costs more than actual completion...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks taddy....I just found that out.I thought they still had some missiles in the ground.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I guess I was off a little on the price of the runway.

My question is why even start the runway project if you are going to get rid of the tankers do we still need to update the runway?

Why not just cut our losses now and don't update?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I heard that they will get air drones.....will need runways for them


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Springer,

Since nothing is final, we must proceed as is. Remember this money was allocated years in advance and it just can't be turned off. I expect nothing to change until things are finalized...


----------

